
Most Recruiters Don't Care About Your Cover Letter - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/10/09/most-recruiters-dont-care-about-your-cover-letter/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=coverletter09102015
======
dsr_
I, on the other hand, do care.

Our ads always specify something specific and relevant to put in your cover
letter. (It's usually "in your cover letter, tell us about a problem that you
are especially proud of solving".) We find out three things:

\- Can you follow directions in an important context?

\- Do you write English fluently?

\- Can you write a problem report in a way that's interesting?

People who can do that well almost always get phone interviews.

~~~
togeekornot
I suppose it's a different matter when you have asked for something specific
in the cover letter, as in your case. You're absolutely right about the things
you can find out by doing that, too.

